# How to edit .jar files



## pliopol

Hello,

I'm just wondering if there is any method or program that can be used to edit the files inside .jar files but also keeping them uncorrupted.

I understand you can just change it from .jar to .zip but doing that has been corrupting the files i'm trying to edit.

Thanks.


----------



## Inactive

you do not corrupt files by just changing their extension. jar happens to be a type of .zip compression. but .jar is also associated with other programs. i'm not sure what you mean by edit it. normally editing involves knowing the code the file was written in and quite often they are protected with ©.


----------



## dm01

Can you extract the files with WinRAR? [http://www.rarlab.com/]


----------



## pliopol

Thanks for your responses.

"quite often they are protected with ©."

The software is old, I think 2003 it was released.

Although we can unpack the files inside the .jar by changing them to .zip, then editing the .class files inside with a .class editor. When we zip them back up and change .zip to .jar, when we load the files into our server it creates an error.

With what we are doing, we are also doing the same thing for .cab files and they both cause an error which is why im thinking using .zip is causing the error.

Thanks.


----------

